# Miami Dade FL #A1131549 M B&T 2 yrs.1ear up/1down



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 06, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old.

http://www.miamidade.gov/animals/

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...s=10&shelterlist='MIAD'&atype=&where=type_DOG


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

What a DOLL baby!!! He looks younger then 2 years old!!!!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i know somebody could love this boy regardless of his 1 floppy ear


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Gosh, this one shelter has more GSDs listed at this one time than all the shelters in my whole state combined will list in the next year.
Unbelievable. 
This boy looks very similar to my Tanner.
Sheilah


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Still there....


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleWhat a DOLL baby!!! He looks younger then 2 years old!!!!


Looks like a youngster still growing into those ears to me.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

His intake date is 2/6. I'm sure his time is running out.
He's such a cutie with those ears.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He is precious-certainly I would be glad to help out here with temp boarding.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Jordy's original post. Back on pg 3.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

No longer listed. They had a big adoption event at M-D over the weekend so hopefully he found a great home. Shelter was closed today so couldn't confirm this.


----------

